# Phrag Carmine.



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2018)

Phrag Acker's Starlight x kovachii, has a rounder shape than Peruflora's Cirila Alca. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice! Where from?


----------



## Gilda (Mar 3, 2018)

That's sweet Eric !!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice one, Eric!


----------



## paphman (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice flowering, Eric! I might have to get me some of those!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 3, 2018)

Excellent. Great shape,
David


----------



## TrueNorth (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice! Great shape. Is it as big as it looks?

P.S. Are you going to Montreal this year?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow!!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## John M (Mar 3, 2018)

Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2018)

TrueNorth said:


> Very nice! Great shape. Is it as big as it looks?
> 
> P.S. Are you going to Montreal this year?


That's a loaded question! ! Yes I should be in Montreal. It's from Main Street Orchids. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Mar 3, 2018)

Ooooooo LaLa! Lovely color. Is Main Street in the city?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2018)

Perkasie, Pennsylvania. Mike always has interesting stuff. 
It's 9.53 cm - NS, 7.63 cm -Ht, 2 54 cm - pouch width, 4.14 cm lateral sepal width. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonG (Mar 4, 2018)

A beauty. Nice Eric.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TrueNorth (Mar 6, 2018)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## phraggy (Mar 7, 2018)

That;s a cracker Eric.....if there is no reflexing I think it must be one of the best kovachii hybrids.

Ed


----------



## John M (Mar 7, 2018)

Love this one!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2018)

Still no reflexing.


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 10, 2018)

Would like a piece of that back.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 11, 2018)

A Beauty !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2018)

Side view. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueNorth (Mar 12, 2018)

Great! Thanks. Should be a great cross.


----------



## blondie (Mar 13, 2018)

A beautiful bloom, I much prefer this to Purueflora Cirlic Alica, congrats.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 17, 2018)

Great colour and form!


----------

